# I'm sorry but...



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

If your going to carry your dog rather than walking it like a normal person, you should just get a stuffed animal >.<

(If you do this, I dont mean to offend!)


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

My dog prefers to be carried. He comes up to me and asks to be picked up. He loves laying his head on my shoulder while being held as well.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have nothing against the dogs, its not their fault they're a small breed. But when people TREAT them like stuffed animals, then yeah, go get a doll. I cant stand when people don't treat their small dogs like living things and instead shove them in frilly clothing and purses and such. You dog doesnt exist to be your accessory. 

Again, nothing against people who have small dogs and actually treat them like living beings. Clothing for health reasons, mild sweaters, thats fine. But some get ups are ridiculous. Ive watched owners and co-workers get snapped at by dogs because theyre trying to shove their head and legs and paws into uncomfortable material that they clearly dont want to be in but the owner insists because its "SO CUTE". Ugh.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I never owned a small dog and obviously I can't carry mine that's my boy frankie but I don't know why people carry small dogs around I mean they can walk and I seen one who actually pushed her dog in a stroller

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> ... I cant stand when people don't treat their small dogs like living things and instead shove them in frilly clothing and purses and such. You dog doesnt exist to be your accessory...


A few times I've seen women stroll right through shops and restaurants with tiny chihuahuas in shoulder bags. They outright ignore the fact that animals aren't allowed into these places, almost as if they've forgotten what they carry is a dog and not an ornament.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Some dogs have been bred for that exact purpose of being calm companions who like being held/pampered  French bulldogs and Pekingese are two I can think of ...

These types of dogs actually enjoy it! They are most relaxed when on your lap, and want to be with you 24/7... It's their little "job" they enjoy... Just like huskies are high energy and need tons of exercise because they were bred to pull sleds and tolerate cold . They bred them for that personality .... 

Also, on a side note, some dogs need it... my 13 yr old Yorkie is blind and somewhat deaf... And has weak bones and joints .... So we carry him now  when he was younger he would have none of that lol... Too much energy... 

Anyways, those types of dogs aren't for everyone!! I'll probably have two dogs: a pit bull or husky or vizsla to run with, and a chihuahua to kiss and spoil in my purse and feed pieces of my lunch.... Muahahahaha ! Haters gon hate! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Its fine if the dog is old or whatever, but if the dog can walk without any problems, then it should be able to walk! 
I hate it when people carry around little dogs as an accessory. 

The reason why I hate it...
-It leads to health problems in the long run (obesity, weak joints etc)

I have always preferred big dogs to smaller dogs. I have nothing against them (at all), I just don't like the small, yappy breeds of dogs!

Again, no offence to those who do carry their dogs around with them! I posted this because I was looking out my window and there were some young adults carrying their dogs down the street. The dogs looked young and healthy. They have legs, they should use them! I got mad XD


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

hrl20100 said:


> Its fine if the dog is old or whatever, but if the dog can walk without any problems, then it should be able to walk!
> I hate it when people carry around little dogs as an accessory.
> 
> The reason why I hate it...
> ...


My chihuahua is only 9 and 1/2 years old. He can walk fine, but prefers me to carry him. He is also a healthy weight at 11 pounds. I don't carry him down the street or anywhere because I live in the country and it is too inconvenient to carry any animal with me anywhere (unless I'm meeting someone to give them gerbils of course).

My parents' chihuahua (he used to be mine, but when I moved out my parents would NOT let me take him, so they paid me the money that I got him from his breeder for) on the other hand is never carried anywhere yet he is extremely overweight at 18 pounds. He's only 5 years old and he acts like he's older than my boy.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I *hate* it when people don't exercise their dogs ... Poor things... I think if you take on an animal, you have to care for them whether you want to or not  it's not an option ... This is other problems aside ; I know elderly people have difficulty, etc ... I'm not hatin on that 

I know it seems weird but sometimes people have to carry small dogs that are "brachycephalic" becAuse they can only walk a short period of time !! Truth be told, walking a dog is a lot of fun for me so I couldn't have a dog like that...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I like walking dogs too xD
A chih weighing 18 pounds? Wow. That is one fat doggie :3


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

He is not a toy chihuahua, but yes, he is rather chubby. He does exercise, but he will only actually run if he sees a squirrel.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

MY dog only weighed in a 2 1/2 pounds. He would ride in my jacket when I was on my motorcycle. He loved being carried. When we let him out in the yard we had to watch him closely. He got plenty of exercise and wasn't a bit fat. He still preferred to be carried. 

We were visiting friends, out in the country. He was accidentally let out, without supervision........

We never saw our dog again. Not sure what happened to him. He was gone in about 10 minutes. 

So, I really don't have a problem with those that want to carry their "small dogs". Sometimes, it's safer for them.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

When you say 'preferred to be carried' is this a dog who was carried around a lot as a puppy?

I tend to dislike people who carry dogs in their purses (or in strollers *shudders*) because their dogs tend to be the most nervous, trembly dogs. I get the feeling that it's probably because they're never allowed to walk around and explore on their own. If they're up off the ground all the time, how do they get to interact with the world? I'm not talking about people who pick up their dog to cuddle it (everyone with a small dog does that), I mean people who will go downtown for an afternoon to shop, and have their tiny dogs in their purse the entire day. They're DOGS, not babies. They need to get out and stretch their legs. Can you imagine how boring it would be to sit in a purse and see and hear and smell all these new interesting things, but not be allowed to get out and get a closer look? Personally, I think it's ridiculous.

I myself have a small dog. Ruby is a Miniature Schnauzer, and is only 32 cm at the shoulder (I think that's what the vet said last time we were there). Because I keep her fur clipped short, she usually needs a sweater and booties in the winter, especially when the snowdrifts are taller than she is! That being said, she's still a dog. I take her to the park and let her run around and play with the other dogs, and when I take her downtown with me she walks because she's a dog with four good legs, and more energy than even I have! Of course I spoil her (she got more Christmas presents than me this year), but I know that she's a dog, NOT a toy.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

Also, if your dog has bad joints or some other medical reason that would make walking for an extended period of time uncomfortable for them, that's a totally different issue. In that case you should of course do everything you can to make your dog happy and comfortable.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

My friends dog has an illness that is causing him to lose his fur, and he's down to 6 pounds (was 8.) She walks him in a stroller for over an hour as he can't take a long walk but does take him outside without the stroller so he can do his "business." The stroller allows him to get fresh air and relax, an alternative to staying inside.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

We have two full grown labradors whom both think they are lap dogs. It's a pain sometimes because Bones is like a 70 lb dog and he will step on you not realizing how heavy he is. He'll jump in bed with me and lay ON me, not next to me, he'll just flop on top of me. Sometimes he lays just his head and paws on me and he'll dig his elbows into me. And then when he gets up and puts all his weight in his front paws. Ginger does a lot of that too but she is much smaller and lighter. She actually full on lays in your lap too while watching TV. They sleep in bed with one of us every night and they love it. We don't walk them very often because walking them at the same time is usually disastrous and if you only take one the other freaks out. But they gets tons of exercise every day playing with us. I'll sit at the top of the stairs and just throw a ball down and they bring it back up. They are spoiled rotten.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Voltage said:


> We have two full grown labradors whom both think they are lap dogs. It's a pain sometimes because Bones is like a 70 lb dog and he will step on you not realizing how heavy he is. He'll jump in bed with me and lay ON me, not next to me, he'll just flop on top of me. Sometimes he lays just his head and paws on me and he'll dig his elbows into me. And then when he gets up and puts all his weight in his front paws. Ginger does a lot of that too but she is much smaller and lighter. She actually full on lays in your lap too while watching TV. They sleep in bed with one of us every night and they love it. We don't walk them very often because walking them at the same time is usually disastrous and if you only take one the other freaks out. But they gets tons of exercise every day playing with us. I'll sit at the top of the stairs and just throw a ball down and they bring it back up. They are spoiled rotten.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Big dogs who have no concept of their size are just hilarious !! I want a big dog next! I hope he's a cuddle bug too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't especially dislike the carrying of small dogs, but I do have a big issue with people treating any animal as if it's an infant, etc. The dressing up, using a stroller, baby talk, not training it or treating it appropriately and having no idea why they are having behavior problems from the dog that they treat like a child. Sometimes I think that people that act this way are treating the animal as a substitute for a child.

I remember watching an episode of "my cat from ****", where the guy actually ended up having to tell the people that over half their problem was how they were treating their dogs, not the cat (they did all of the tings above to the dogs resulting in them having no self-confidence and being seen as prey by the cat). 

I like both dogs and cats, but when we have the space to get a dog, I will probably get a large dog to go on runs with and train. I have a cat and for me, they fulfill what people look for in small dogs (with the bonus of not having to let them outside all the time).


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Agreeing with everything that zombiesrkewl has said so far xD


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Haha I have a chihuahua that I put sweaters in XD
She has like no fur, so she must wear sweaters XD
I never carry her though, but she prefers to walk anyway

Although I did foster a chihuahua a long time ago. She was 16 pounds, and was so fat. She didn't like walking but we made her. When she got adopted she was 12 pounds! Hehe


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a toy yorkshire terrier. She's full grown and stands about nine inches or so from head to feet. She loves running around and going for walks, but unless you're lifting her up to the sofa so that she can sleep and watch TV with you she hates being picked up. She will throw a fit if you do pick her up. I leanred a long time ago that she can do almost everything and get into almost anything any other big dog can. Lol.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom said:


> I have a toy yorkshire terrier. She's full grown and stands about nine inches or so from head to feet. She loves running around and going for walks, but unless you're lifting her up to the sofa so that she can sleep and watch TV with you she hates being picked up. She will throw a fit if you do pick her up. I leanred a long time ago that she can do almost everything and get into almost anything any other big dog can. Lol.


Yorkies are great! They have a Napoleon complex- they really believe they are much bigger and tougher than they are! I find many are so fiesty and energetic... Heck no , my dog would never let us carry him around stores and things like that ... I would often walk instead of drive around town, and take my dog to walk with me (on a leash, not Carried lol) I tried to train him as a teenager to sit in a bag while I walked around a store to avoid tying him up when I had to go in somewhere to rent a movie or something , or grab something from the variety store..for like 10 mins max!! He wasn't having any of that lol... Tying up small dogs isn't always a good idea  if u live in certain areas people will definitely steal it...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

